# Minnesota/Twin Cities Meet



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Since it seems as though it's the thing to do these days, I figued I'd put it out there for any northland folks (WI too) interested in a get-together.

If you'd like to have something like this, please post a date and location and we can go from there.

I'm not like an official party orgainizer (unless it involves tequila shots and scantly-clad women ) or anything, just a dude that wants to hear some other people's systems and meet fellow car audio nuts in the area.


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

I am from Milwaukee, WI, so the twin cities is a drive for me...

What about meeting in Madison, WI?

Madisound is out there... Only seems appropriate as they have supplied the equipment for a large segment of the board...


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

I would do Madison


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Mad Town is like 4.5 hours from me. I'd do it I guess. But I'd be forced to hit State St at some point. :blush:

Madisound is in Middleton...which is north of the city, right?


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> Mad Town is like 4.5 hours from me. I'd do it I guess. But I'd be forced to hit State St at some point. :blush:
> 
> Madisound is in Middleton...which is north of the city, right?


That's about the same distance from me. Mainly because I have to get out of Chicago traffic before I can make any progress.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Does Sat July 14th work for anyone?


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> Does Sat July 14th work for anyone?


My birthday, and of course, it's chock full of mandatory fun things for me to do that I had no part in planning.


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

At the moment I travel too much during the week to disappear on a weekend. If it weren't so damn nice out perhaps.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

im only 6 hours from the twin cities. i _might_ be able to make it up there. depends on work. my sister is spending the summer up there...maybe she can hook us up with some of the whores that she works with???


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

minitruck_freq said:


> im only 6 hours from the twin cities. i _might_ be able to make it up there. depends on work. my sister is spending the summer up there...maybe she can hook us up with some of the whores that she works with???


If they dirty, I'm listenin'!


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

they are dirty.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

I'd bring it , but its not done, let alone started. So I'm out until future notice.....


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Keep it fresh


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

B - How long is the drive to Chicago?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

STI<>GTO said:


> B - How long is the drive to Chicago?


To downtown, about 7 hours with the wonderful traffic.  

I do like the Mad Town idea as it could draw a lot bigger gathering. Seems it's just me and B&K up here anyway. Lame-o!


----------



## B&K (Sep 20, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> To downtown, about 7 hours with the wonderful traffic.
> 
> I do like the Mad Town idea as it could draw a lot bigger gathering. Seems it's just me and B&K up here anyway. Lame-o!


You drive slow. 5.5hrs to Chicago from the Western burbs for me. Of course, it greatly depends on where you go in Chicagoland.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

B&K said:


> You drive slow. 5.5hrs to Chicago from the Western burbs for me. Of course, it greatly depends on where you go in Chicagoland.


I included the traffic that starts somewhere in Canada it seems.  The last time I went to downtown Chicago it was 7 hours, but you're right it depends were in the city you plain on going.


----------



## Jon (Jul 18, 2007)

Even though I'm a lowly noob around these parts I'd be down for a little car/ audio bsing somewhere in the cities.


----------



## Birchnick (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm totaly down. I'd be tight to meet up, and see how everyones doin there systems. Let me know if it's still in the process I live in WBL, MN if any are familar about 15 min north of st. paul.


----------



## boarder124 (Mar 16, 2006)

I would really like to attend a meet that would be going on in the mn area, even though I don't have a system in my car (I just picked it up yesterday for $800; go 1992 nissan sentra se-r with 211k & a 5 speed). I live in centeral mn so any surrounding state wouldn't be to horrible of a drive. I am really interested in hearing many of your sytems.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow, you guys are really coming out of the woodwork all of a sudden.

Why doesn't everyone start throwing out dates/weekends and locations and we can go from there.

I'm in St Louis Park...which is 5 min from downtown...so I'm pretty flexible and willing to travel.

I should be good for the first 3 weekends in August...4th, 11th, and 18th (Sat.)


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

i'll be up there the 1st weekend in august. 3rd or 4th??? i'll be in the Minnetonka area. where was everyone planning on meeting?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

minitruck_freq said:


> i'll be up there the 1st weekend in august. 3rd or 4th??? i'll be in the Minnetonka area. where was everyone planning on meeting?


There is no formal plan. You going to have your vehicle with you sexy?


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

How about sometime between Sept. 16 and the 20th? 

I'll be somewhere near MSP airport. Any idea where Eden Prairie is?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

technobug said:


> How about sometime between Sept. 16 and the 20th?
> 
> I'll be somewhere near MSP airport. Any idea where Eden Prairie is?


Fine, TWO summer meets then!!!   

EP is like 15 miles southwest of downtown Mpls....and about 15 minutes from the airport.


----------



## Jon (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm already booked up on the 4th, but another day that weekend or either of the other weekends would work out. I'm up in Golden Valley. Anyone have a location they would want to offer for a meet or should we figure out a park or something like that around the area?


----------

